# Camos Pin Lever



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bought this recently mainly because I liked the dial it has to be said.

I knew it wasn't running but wasn't too worried as I have spares hopefully to fix it.

The case came up much better than I expected to be honest and the dial and glass are pretty good too.

It's a decent size being around 35mm x 42mm x 12mm, the winder sits more or less flush with the case edge.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And a few more picture;

























And the replacement movement which is a bit fancier and is still 15j though it appears to not have a jewel for the centre wheel in the top plate as this runs directly into the metal.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great example of how a "lesser" known piece can truly reflect the period it was sold and designed in!. Came up very nicely as a typical Dress Watch. I'd be happy to wear that for any formal occasion, nice suit and tie, even a tuxedo (the white one :lol for a Dinner Dance! :yes:

ENJOY, it's lovely! :thumbsup: I'm gonna get shot down, but d'ya know, a white strap for this! :man_in_love:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know Camos, but the movement is an EB 1197 (number may be wrong, but EB as manufacturer is correct).

Andreas


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok to say I am chuffed to bits is an understatement, my first ever complete strip down(except for the jewels)... I took apart the whole of the replacement movement and cleaned it in lighter fluid and with cocktail sticks,I used a very light machine oil I had from my engineering days to carefully lubricate.

First try and the minute hand wouldn't fit it was too loose so I fitted the pinion from the other movement which was tight on the centre wheel, but a bit of fettling soon sorted that, then it wouldn't run for long so I took out the mainspring which was slipping and fitted one from another spare I had and reassembled it all...and here is the finished product;



























And the obligatory wrist-shot










I had this brand new brown'Bund' so it went on there, I will be wearing it today to the reopeningf of the local where my son works.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Great story and well done :thumbsup: the watch looks great !


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok , I wore this too the local and a good time was had by all, watch wise it is still running so given that I wound it at 13:00 give or take a minute then it's been running faultlessly for 18 1/2 hours in that time it has gained 9 seconds according to the atomic clock that I do all my timing with.

Not bad to say it's a 60 year old watch?


----------

